# Calling all grown up poos....



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

A few of us new puppy owners (especially those of us with kids off school and cabin fever) would LOVE to hear some positive tales of life with a grown up cockapoo. 

We know we'll get there, we know it will be worth all the puddles and nipping... but some tales of a peaceful, fun filled and puddle free life ahead would really help us as we wait outside in the rain for our puppy to do a wee (while he seems more intent on eating the leaves!) 

Thanks in advance

Becky


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Yup, would certainly love to hear those stories!


----------



## beekmeep (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks BeckyP Great idea, I'd love to hear some stories too!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Ooooo, where to start… 

Cockapoos are loving:









Cockapoos are cuddly:









Cockapoos help you cook:









Cockapoos make you laugh:









Cockapoos are beautiful: 









Cockapoos are naughty:









Cockapoos are good baby practice: 









Cockapoos are the best pub companions:









And travelling companions too:









Cockapoos force you outside even when it’s not sunny & warm:









Cockapoos ruin your garden:
http://i1163.photobucket.com/albums/q557/vfc100/Digging.jpg[IMG]

Cockapoos will be a talking point with your friends:
[IMG]http://i1163.photobucket.com/albums/q557/vfc100/ReedRemySaffi.jpg[IMG]

Cockapoos love all the family:
[IMG]http://i1163.photobucket.com/albums/q557/vfc100/SaffiSamira.jpg[IMG]

And will take part in all family activities:
[IMG]http://i1163.photobucket.com/albums/q557/vfc100/Saffiwatchinguspaddle.jpg

Cockapoos make you feel guilty:









Cockapoos force you into hairdressing:









Cockapoos make you exercise & get fit:









Cockapoos love other dogs (especially other Cockapoos):









Cockapoos help you take a good shot:
http://i1163.photobucket.com/albums/q557/vfc100/Saffiandme.jpg

Cockapoos ruin your shoes:









Cockapoos break ALL the rules:









Cockapoos get sad when they are poorly & break your heart: 









Cockapoos help you make friends:










*Cockapoos change your life!*


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Wonderful photos Turi and how true...Cockapoos do change your life...for the better


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Turi that was excellent, loved it! 
Well Becky, your life with your grown up cockapoo will probably never be peaceful again but it will be fun-filled and puddle free I promise!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aww Turi I nearly cried...


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Fantastic photos Turi. Just lovely. X


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ooh Turi that should be a sticky!!! It was wonderful I went from ooh ahhing to laughing out loud! That has really cheered me up, was starting to get a bit anxious reading all the puppy blues threads at the mo and this just reminds me why we do it!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww, Turi! that was great! and yes so true...Lady always steals my hair clips...lol.

They really become the most wonderful little things in your life. that is why so many people on here have multiples!
I love lady more than I thought I would ever love anything.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Puppy blues come and go but it gets better before you even know it. The changes are subtle but you soon begin to realise your days are getting easier. It is all ok then UNLESS you get poo 2 when you start again! But the end result is worth it. I think the key is not to expect too much do not try to compare your poo to someone elses and take one day at a time. If you are really struggling get expert help there are many trainers details online. One problem of todays lifestyle is everything should fit into a specific profile, well guess what life is not like that so one day at a time, enjoy and get help if you need it.


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Awwww, Turi that was fab 
That's definitely a potential blog post


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Lovely _ thanks so much!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Turi- one word AWESOME!!!! 

Bekki, it wont be long until the things that make you a little sad are so outweighed by the things that make you happy that you wont even remember what it was you were feeling sad about!! Take today for example, I've been busy preparing the house for pup #2 including bathing Willow and she has been a treat all day! She's followed me around with the vaccuum cleaner laying just ahead of me, she took her toys back out of the toy box as soon as I put the last one in, she stood one stair above me as I cleaned the stairs looking down on me! Then after her shower she ran around the house throwing herself at the floor to rub the wet into the carpet and then did about 10 laps round the living room at top speed! Now she's laying in the front window in the sun finishing off her drying and having a little nap! I hope she's as well behaved tomorrow!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Brilliant Turi, loved it. Can I possibly be cheeky and ask you to edit it and some of the photos are missing I would sooooo love to see them all. 

Cockapoo's become a fully fledged family member. We plan our days around Millie, quite happily. She fits in when she has too. We plan our walks so Millie is entertained. All in all we love her and wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Brilliant Turi just so true and great photos Thankyou


----------

